# المكونات الغير الفعالة والفعاله



## نوفلكو (18 يونيو 2009)

*

و هى المكونات التى يمكن قياسها بالدائرة اى ان لها قيمة ثابتة - تقريبا - و لا تتغير هذه القيمة كما ان هناك علاقات ثابته تحكم مرور التيار او الفولت الموجود بها 
و قد سميت غير فعالة لانها لا يمكنها ان تعطى تكبير للفولت او التيار الكهربى 
و من امثلتها المقاومة و المكثف و الملف 

المكونات الفعالة Active Components 
هى على عكس السابق تماما فهى مكونات يمكنها ان تعطى تكبير للفولت و التيار و لا يمكن قياسها و ايجاد قيمة ثابتة لها و ليس لها وحدة قياس 
و من امثلتها الترانسستور و الدايود و الدوائر المتكاملة


و هذه صورة لمعظم المكونات الالكترونية التى يجب ان تتعرف عليها عند رؤيتها فى الدائرة 

















اولا كيف تقرا قيمة المقاومة دون استخدام الافوميتر ؟؟؟

هناك ثلاث طرق
الطريقة الاولى باستخدام الجداول الاتية :









الطريقة الثانية و هى الاسهل و ذلك باستخدام احد البرمج الذى نعطيه الالوان بترتيبها فيعطينا قيمة المقومة مباشرة 
و لكن يجب ان تتعلم الطريقة الاولى لانك لن تسير دائما و معك جهاز كمبيوتر
و هذا هو احد البرامج لفعل هذا http://www.schematica.com/Schematica...ResistorCC.exe

الطريقة الثالثة و ذلك باستخدام جهاز الافوميتر و سنتحدث لاحقا عن طرق القياس بالتفصيل












بالنسبة للتوصيل على التوالى series









بالنسبة للتوصيل على التوازى Parallel 











Variable Resistance او Potentiometer 

و باختصار هى مقاومة لها قيمة متغيرة حسب الحاجة فلها زراع يمكن تحريكة للاختيار بين مدى معين من المقاومات و هذه صور توصيحية 
​*


----------



## نوفلكو (18 يونيو 2009)

*
بالنسبة لموضوع المكثفات فهناك اضافتان له 
الاولى و هى انه يمكننا توصيل المكثفات على التوازى و التوالى تماما مثل المقاومات و لكن الفرق يكمن فى عكس المعادلات فقط

الاضافى الثانية و هى انه يوجد ايضا مكثفات متغيرة و لكنها متاحة فقط للقيم الصغيرة و عادة ما تستخدم فى اجهزة الاستقبال و الارسال مثل جهاز الراديو 

و هذه صور توضيحية لانواع المكثفات المختلفة 


و هذه صورة المكثف المتغير









THE DIODE

تعريف الثنائى : هو مجرد عنصر يسمح بمرور التيار فى اتجاه واحد فقط و يمنع مروره فى الاتجاه الاخر و تستخدم هذه الميزة فى دوائر تحويل التيار المتردد اللى تيار مستمر و له ايضا العديد من التطبيقات الاخرى 

الثنائى من النوع زينر zener : هو عبارة عن وصلة ثنائية لها نفس الوظيفة السابقة و لكن بالاضافة لذلك عندما يصل الجهد بين طريفها كمية معينة " Breakdown voltage " فانها تسمح بمرور التيار فى الاتجاه المعاكس

ملحوظة : الثنائى له قطبية Diodes are polarized مما يعنى انها يجب ان توضع فى الدوائر فى اتجاه معين و اذا عكس هذا الاتجاه فانها ستعمل بصورة خاطئة 
و للوصلة الثنائية طرفان هما الانود و الكاثود anode and a cathode 






هناك طريقتين لتوصيل الثنائى 

1- التوصيل الامامى Forward biased






2-التوصيل الخلفى Reverse biased 






لكى نجعل الدايود فى حالة التوصيل الامامى لابد ان يكون الانود اكثر ايجابية من الكاثود اى يكون جهد الانود اكبر من الكاثود و العكس صحيح





********************************
سنتكلم عن اهم تطبيقات الدايود و هو تحويل التيلر المتردد الى مستمر:
بما ان الدايود لا يمرر التيار الا فى اتجاه واحد فقط 
اذن يمكنه ان يمرر نصف الموجة الموجب من التيار المتردد ويمنع الجزء السالب منه و هذه اولى خطوات التحويل من تيار متردد الى تيار مستمر 






الخطوة الثانية وهى تنعيم التيار الناتج من الخطوة الاولى و ذلك باستخدام مكثف كما بالشكل التالى 




***********************
هناك نوع اخر من الدايود لا يوجد احد منا لم يراه لانه يوجد فى كل الاجهزة من التليفزيون و شاشة الكمبيوتر و اى جهاز يحوى "لمبة اشارة" و هذه تسمية خاطئة لان هذه ليست لمبة و لكنها تسمى "ليد" LED " Light Emitting Diode " فلو كانت هذه مجرد لمبة لكان هناك الكثير من الطاقة المهدرة فى تشغيلها كما انها لها عمر صغير جدا مقارنة بالـ LED و هذا لانها عادة تعمل لفترات طويلة و هذه صورة توضح شكل الـ LED













​
*


----------



## نوفلكو (18 يونيو 2009)

*

Zener Diode
























الثنائي المثبت للجهد Zener Diode

وهذه الصورة






هذه الصورة







جهد الانحياز العكسي للثنائي المستخدم 1000 فولت
فلو كانت جميع خصائص الثنائي هي عدا جهد الانحياز العكسي والذي أفترضه 5 فولت فقط بدل الجهد السابق هنا سيتحول شكل الموجة المقومة عن طريق هذا الثنائي ذو جهد الإنحياز العكسي البسيط 5 ف للشكل التالي:








أي أن كل جهد يزيد عن جهد الانحياز العكسي سوف يمرره هذا الثنائي وتستغل هذه الظاهرة في تثبيت الجهود المختلفة عند قيم محددة مع ملاحظة أن الجهد الزائد والذي يمرره الثنائي هو عبارة عن تيار يمر عبره ويجب أن لا يزيد هذا التيار عن تصميم الثنائي الزينر 
ويأخذ الزينر دايود نفس رمز الدايود العادي مع إضافة سن يرمز لعمله







منحنى خواص الثنائي المثبت للجهد Zener Diode








حيث يبدأ المنحنى من اليمين مع جهود تزيد عن جهد العتبة المعروف للثنائيات ويكون التيار المار عبر الثنائي عادي جداً ويستمر هبوط الجهد باتجاه اليسار حتى يكون الجهد أعلى من 0.65V في السليكون أو 0.3V في الجرمانيوم حسب الخامة 







وعندما يبدء الجهد بالهبوط يقل التوصيل الأمامي للزينر وعند الصفر يتلاشى التيار ويستمر هذا التلاشي والجهد يسير بالاتجاه السالب حتى يصل الجهد العكسي إلى ما يقارب جهد الزينر فيبدأ سريان تيار رشح بالإتجاه العكسي حتى ما أن يصل الجهد لقيمة الزينر فيحدث انهيار ويمرر أعلى تيار ممكن بعد هذا الجهد

تركيب الزينر في الدائرة
يركب الزينر بالتوازي مع مصدر الجهد المراد تثبيت قيمته







تمييز الثنائي الزينر عن الثنائي العادي
يميز عادة الثنائي العادي على الشاسيه بالرمز D والثنائي الزينر بالرمز ZD
معظم الثنائيات التي تستخدم في الأجهزة وتشبه الزينردايود تحمل الرقم NO=1N4148 
فإذا لم يكتب على الشاسيه ما يميزهما وبالفعل معظم الأجهزة تستخدم الرمز D للعادي وللزينر وبما أنه لا توجد فروق في فحص كلا الثنائيين لنتمكن من تحديد أيهما عادي وأيهما زينر فنحن مجبرين على فتح كتاب المواصفات لكي نحدد ماهية الثنائي الموجود كما فعلنا سابقاً.
ويجب التعامل مع قيمة الزينردايود بمنتهى الدقة والحذر وتشغيل الحس الفني لأن أي خطأ في تحديد القيمة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تلف في الجهاز يؤدي لضياع الجهد والمال
في بعض الأحيان نجد أن الزينر يأخذ أرقاماً خاصة توضح قيمته على النحو التالي:










5.1==========5.1Volt zener diode



5V1==========5.1Volt zener diode



12=========== 12 Volt zener diode



12V========== 12 Volt zener diode



BZX85C22==22Volt 1 watt zener diode 



BZY85C22=22Volt 1/2 watt zener diode 


وهنالك بعض الزينرات تبدأ رالرقم BZV ???? وأنت ملزم بالبحث عنها في كتاب المواصفات
وأيضاً أكثر الزينرات ربكة للفني هي التي تبدأ بالرقم 1N ولكن بالبحث عنها في كتب المعادلات تنتهي المشكلة وهذا مثال:
1N4746= 18 Volt 1 watt zener diode
غالباً ما يكتب رقم الزينر في عدة أسطر ولا مشكلة عندما يكون الرقم مفهوماً حيث نقرأه من أعلى إلى أسفل
ولاحظ بعض الأرقام مثل (HZ6C2) حيث تكتب 6 في الأعلى يليها في السطر الثاني C و2 في السطر الثالث وهذه القيمة تعني ZD6.2V وغالباً لا تظهر الأحرف HZ ولكن عند البحث عن مواصفاته يجب كتابتها
هل هنالك أكواد لونية للزينردايود؟
الإجابة: لا******** لا يوجد
ولكن في بعض الأحيان يمكن أن تدل الألوان على قيمته 









ولكن لا يمكن أخذ ذلك كمرجع نتحدث عنه للأسباب التالية:
1- جميع القطع الفعالة المعروفة ترقم برموز لها دلالات معروفة
2- جميع القطع ذات الرموز اللونية هي من القطع الغير فعالة 
3- هنالك من القيم المطلوبة للزينر ما لا يمكن لجسمه أن يتسعها
تتراوح قيم الزينرات من 2.4V وحتى 200V.
بقي أن أذكر أنه وتبعاً لخواص أشباه الموصلات وبالنظر والتدقيق في منحنى خواص الزينردايود فإن هنالك تغير يحدث في قيمة الجهد على طرف الزينر تعادل نحو نصف فولت أعلى من جهده ونصف فولت أخرى أدنى من قيمته حسب مرور التيار به لذا من المستحسن تغيير الزينر بنفس القدرة الأصلية​
*


----------



## الناضوري (18 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

والله موضوع جميل جدا ,,,,,,,,,, بارك الله فيك ...:14:


----------

